# How to make fake rock backgrounds tutorial



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

HI
EVERYONE

this is a tutorial of how to make a fake rock background
 
the first thing is tools, you dont need all of this for smaller projects but i thought i'd include everything i use.









1. polystyrene or something simular
2. grout-i use floor concret grout
3. varnish- i use matt finish floor varnish
4. paints (spray paint, arclyics, poster....anything)
5. paint brushes
6. adhesive (wood glue, glue gun, liquid nails etc)
7. cutting tools (soldering iron, knifes, spoons, lighters)
8. pens or makers
9. gloves
10. sand
11. moss

start with the base
i'm using an old exo background









then using a soldering iron i melted 2 alcoves for the ledges









crate the ledges









to fix them in place
first i place some tooth pick in the alcove









then add some liquid nails









then add the ledges and place liquid nails around the edge









do 3 layers of grout









paint (brown spay paint)









varnish and sprinkle some sand on it to add traction for the animal









extra effect moss
paint dark green









then highlight with yellow









this was just something very simple but you can apply this method to anything you want to make


you can make anything you want









http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/675004-assassins-creed-custom-background.html












http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/526177-crestie-fake-rock-background-tutorial.html










http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/693452-d-i-y-mag-naturals.html











http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/682265-jurassic-park-custom-background-design.html











http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/682265-jurassic-park-custom-background-design.html











http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/705706-tyrannosaurus-rex-waterfall.html












http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/710043-predator-basking-spot.html











http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/700501-custom-d-i-y-basking.html

​ 
hopefully this will help someone

any questions....just ask​


----------



## dinostore (Feb 23, 2011)

ch4dg said:


> *
> * * this was just something very simple*​


simple???

that turns out 10 times better than anything i try and make

but awesome job and hopefully it will help others like myself

:notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

dinostore said:


> simple???
> 
> that turns out 10 times better than anything i try and make
> 
> ...


your not that bad at them but thanks: victory:


----------



## Feadern (Sep 15, 2010)

For starters: Have i told you I love you and your work? lol

Secondly - I really hope my background comes out as well as you can do 
I'm trying to make a rock background that slopes down as it goes from one side of the viv to the other. Not sure if it's going to be tough though


----------



## erosa713 (Apr 30, 2011)

wow , your reptiles are living like royalty :2thumb: 
great work


----------



## dinostore (Feb 23, 2011)

erosa713 said:


> wow , your reptiles are living like royalty :2thumb:
> great work


i've had the pleasure of seeing his completed tanks...and royalty is an understatement: victory:


----------



## Kelfezond (Nov 20, 2010)

I don't suppose you sell any custom made backgrounds? ^^


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

Kelfezond said:


> I don't suppose you sell any custom made backgrounds? ^^


not at the moment sorry due to time restraints :devil:


----------



## kitech (Jul 9, 2011)

Awesome work man!


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

kitech said:


> Awesome work man!


thanks: victory:


----------



## madhandstylez (Mar 28, 2010)

looks amazing bro! What about the use of spraypaint? Is it okay to use inside a viv being toxic and all? Just wondeing because i was planning to use it on my next project. Cheers!


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

madhandstylez said:


> looks amazing bro! What about the use of spraypaint? Is it okay to use inside a viv being toxic and all? Just wondeing because i was planning to use it on my next project. Cheers!


thanks,

in most case its only the fumes that are considered toxic, and when the paint is wet i.e if someone tries eating it, gets in their eyes etc.
so once it is cured and had time for the fumes to disperse (normally bout a wees) it will be fine.

plus most people seal with a varnish which will lock in anything with any hint of toxic ingredients.....grout, paint etc

hope that helps: victory:


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

How hard/easy do you find it to maintain these backgrounds?


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

kaimarion said:


> How hard/easy do you find it to maintain these backgrounds?


if you varnish it then it wipes clean...so easy


----------



## dinostore (Feb 23, 2011)

how do you do the moss effect???


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

dinostore said:


> how do you do the moss effect???


there is loads of ways

1.you can just buy fake moss and glue it on

2.paint it

3.or both, stick the fake moss on then paint over it to add detail

my fav....put pva glue in a blob, then add sand, once it is dried paint green, then hightlight with a greeny yellow.... a nice solid moss that doesn't come off


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

I hate you... Really i do.

Got so many awesome ideas running through my head, and actually tempted to spend the best part of this months wages buying all the kit so i can attempt to make some... Only thing thats got me worried is probably the most important part...

The painting, Think for your next project you could try do a painting tutorial? Video would be nice but pictures could also be helpful

Also whats a good website to order arts and crafts things, Especially the polysteyrene and paints etc.


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

mythicdawn07 said:


> The painting, Think for your next project you could try do a painting tutorial?
> not really alot to say for a tutorial plus i explain it all in the build threads
> 1.spray paint the base
> 2.dry brush light layer
> ...


hope that helps: victory:


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

ch4dg said:


> hope that helps: victory:



Nice one, thanks a ton. :notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

mythicdawn07 said:


> Nice one, thanks a ton. :notworthy::notworthy:


no probs: victory:


----------



## dinostore (Feb 23, 2011)

ch4dg said:


> there is loads of ways
> 
> 1.you can just buy fake moss and glue it on
> 
> ...


wow:gasp:, thanks:2thumb:


----------



## dippa (Oct 3, 2011)

Any chance you could re-upload your pictures


----------



## Corfel (Apr 29, 2013)

Quite the epic bump 

Look up Becky Wheeler on youtube - some good videos on how to do this stuff


----------



## dippa (Oct 3, 2011)

I did realise after I had posted lol thanks Corfel I will have a look


----------

